# Installed Halo Angel Eyes!



## PhilK (May 7, 2004)

They are so much brigther compared to the stock halo's that came w/ the car. (That might be cause the tabs were broken and they pointed down) I am very pleased with the look and now I'm afraid I'm going to have to buy clear sidemarkers and the led tailights to compliment the look. The install was pretty easy (luckily for me since I can't even change my oil :rofl: ) It did take me 2 hours, but that's cause I was taking my sweet time and I was in such a hurry to get it done that I forgot about the little stupid piece that's painted to match the car color underneath the lights and realized this after I had both lights on :rofl: I just got back from driving them, I don't know why any BMW should come without them. My recomendations for the installation: Make sure you've got all tools on hand (I didn't ha! had to goto Autozone), do it during the day or have a very bright light, and if your car hasn't been washed recently or atleast the headlights are dirty, clean them I had a bunch of dead flies on my hand because I did 500 miles of highway driving and haven't washed the car yet. Unforunately in order to put pictures up, I'm totally dependent on using a friends digital camera, and I'm not going to wake up a friend at 1 in the morning to take pictures, but I'll get some soon I promise! 

Note: My parking lights don't work, I think it's because I might have to splice some wires but I'm too lazy and I don't use the parking lights so it's fine for me.


----------



## mishu (Jul 13, 2004)

Please enlighten me (no pun intended), didn't the 5 Series come with Angel Eyes as stock? Or did only part of the series do that? I like the look, so I want to know which one have them, for when I buy one.

mishu


----------



## O.S. (Jun 22, 2004)

e39s made 1997-2000 had No Angel Eyes
e39s made 2001-2003 had a facelift and came with Angel Eyes


----------



## mishu (Jul 13, 2004)

ah, great. I was planning to buy a model from the latter years anyway.
Could you please tell me what other things the facelift included, and if there were any other major modifications during that time I should know about (like the E46 having the steering changed in 04/01, for instance). Thanks!

mishu


----------



## PhilK (May 7, 2004)

the facelifted e39's also came with the clear side markers and the clear tail lights, I'm not sure what other changes occured :dunno:


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

I think body color rub strips along the side and bumpers were standard for 2001.


----------



## PhilK (May 7, 2004)

Once again, just got done w/ some more night driving, and these are so beautiful. That is all.


----------



## mishu (Jul 13, 2004)

Glad you like them! Have fun!

mishu


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

PhilK said:


> the facelifted e39's also came with the clear side markers and the clear tail lights, I'm not sure what other changes occured :dunno:


Spiffy, thicker steering wheels on the sport models and high gloss black trim around the windows instead of the more dull finish of earlier years.


----------



## umnitza (Oct 8, 2002)

Like these?


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

umnitza said:


> Like these?


Hey Umnitza,

What kind of spoiler is that? Do you sell those painted (Sienna Red Metallic)?

-Mark


----------



## PhilK (May 7, 2004)

somewhat like those cept the rings aren't lit seperately.


----------



## O.S. (Jun 22, 2004)

to sum it all up - the facelifted models have
1. Different sport steering wheel
2 different front bumper cover
3 body color matched moldings
4 new headlights (Angel Eyes)
5 new tail lights
6 clear side markers
7 Different rims
8 new leather I think (in 2000) 
9 Standard Business CD instead of casette (I think since august in 2000)
10 and I think standard staggered wheels on V8 with sport package (came in 2000)

I may be wrong though


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

O.S. said:


> to sum it all up - the facelifted models have
> 1. Different sport steering wheel
> 2 different front bumper cover
> 3 body color matched moldings
> ...


My car doesn't have the staggered set up - that may have been attached to 2001 models and up :dunno:

-Mark


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

markseven said:


> My car doesn't have the staggered set up - that may have been attached to 2001 models and up :dunno:
> 
> -Mark


Came on the '00 non iT sports- Stlye 32's. The 18" M66 wheels were an option in 2000. Navigation in 2000 E39's was still 4:3, so it had cassette. '01 got the wider screen and Biz CD.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

PropellerHead said:


> Came on the '00 non iT sports- Stlye 32's. The 18" M66 wheels were an option in 2000. Navigation in 2000 E39's was still 4:3, so it had cassette. '01 got the wider screen and Biz CD.


Cool, propellerhead 

-Mark


----------



## umnitza (Oct 8, 2002)

markseven said:


> Hey Umnitza,
> 
> What kind of spoiler is that? Do you sell those painted (Sienna Red Metallic)?
> 
> -Mark


 It's a 528 actually, so I don't know


----------



## Tahoe (Jan 9, 2004)

The optional M66 wheels for the 2000 are 17" staggered, not 18". That's what my car came with (as a 6 speed thus a sport model with sport steering wheel as standard).


----------

